# info on Center for Infalmmatory Bowl disease



## 16226 (Apr 4, 2007)

In New York City there a 2 hospital centers that treat inflammatory bowel disease. The one I would like to found out about is the one at Mount Sinai Medical Cneter a 1425 Madison Avenue. The team is headed by DR. Marie T. Abreu. Does anyone have any knowledge of or infoprmation on this clinic?


----------

